# Blue Deamon



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi everyone I am new here and I thought I would introduce myself and ask a question. Here is my question: I have done alot of research on my girls, and I have had trouble finding alot of info. on the actual Hernandez "Blue Deamon" male. I have found some things but I cannot find a picture or any real history. I contacted the guy who owns their grandfather (son of blue deamon), but he was very vague. He said that he came from Texas and was very intelligent. I was just wondering if anyone else had some info on him. 


As for the introduction: I have 3 pits and 2 Boston Terriers and I love my babies very much. I live right in the middle of 150 acres so everyone has plenty of room to run. My dad had Pit Bulls when he was growning up they used them to work cows. After his female died he did not have another one untill about 5 years ago. I guess you could say she was the start of an obcession. I have never had a dog that was so loyal and loving. About 2 years ago he bought me a blue puppy for christmas and I have been hooked ever since. Since the day she came home I have been surfing and learnig everything I can about the bloodlines and the breed in general.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I couldn't find anything, Sometimes its VERY hard to track down information on dogs.
Welcome to the forum though!

Wait I found out that Blue Demon was a wrestler! lol


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

welcome! :cheers:

any pics of your dogs?


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

*Pictures*

Sorry it took so long to get back.....My little sister logged onto a game dog forum with my info so I have had to take care of that. Here are some pix of my girls. The blue one is Georgia and the Black Brindle is Jay Jay. I have another blue that is the sister to Georgia(named Yen), I will be posting some pix of her soon.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey everyone quick update on some of my blood line info; I have been on the net non stop for like 2 days and this is what I have found. Some of her ancestors can be found from Best of Blues Kennel in Texas eg. Hendersons "blue amigo" and Hendersons "rag doll". Looking towards the back she has Turpins (''amber blu'' and "Blu trouble") and Sorrell (ch "uncle bud" and "sabra"). I think that a dog named Wood & Wilder "Red Inferno" is from the Old Family Rednose Blood line. If anyone has any info I would appreciate anything you have. I am trying to find as much as I can.......so again anything would be GREAT!!!!


----------



## kidderkennels (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow...beautiful dogs...ears are a lil long...but other than that they are gorgous


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

turpins is stephine turpin from tnt blu trouble goes back to noble's blaze of glory and minter's miss sheba. blaze of glory comes from rowdytown's cracker jack and noble's delta dancer. Minter's miss sheba comes from tarbers rusy and tarbers bear rusty goes back to watchdog's and bear goes back to ch art and flapjacks sugar bear keep following back and you will run into carver and some other game lines. sorrell line speaks for its self just google the names of all the dogs and you will find all the info on them. I got it but it would take me forever to search through it all I researched and printed pedigrees for all my dogs and they go back to the 1800's so lets just say I have alot of paper work to remember and keep up with.


----------

